# Bondcliff pic!



## Greg (Aug 3, 2001)

Hi everyone - have a look at the Bondcliff pic I posted on the bottom of the main page - http://www.alpinezone.com/ - click on the thumbnail, it's a really nice shot!


----------



## RJ (Aug 3, 2001)

Nice shot!!


----------

